# General > AquaTalk >  New Aquarium Shop in Woodlands Area

## Cacatuoides

Dear all,

Anyone knows whats the name of the new aquarium opening in woodlands area?
Heard that there will be exotic plants and fauna which are approved by AVA, not sure how true this is.

----------


## qngwn

Where will this new shop be located? Great to have more LFSs opening.  :Grin:

----------


## li_gangyi

Interested in this too, i"m staying in Woodlands and I'm forced to travel everytime I need something or want my Co2 tank topped up.

----------


## pinhole

Can't wait to go see those exotic plants

----------


## qngwn

Any news on what type of LFS? If it's aro or reef LFS then no exotic plants..

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

Camping here. My eyes are wide open...

----------


## Cactus

I saw that a new LFS opened at blk 166. 
Is that the one?

----------


## bernie

OC Aquraium @ blk 883 inside wet market. Sells Big & small fish like PB, pleco, goldfish, tetra, feeders, IT..

Green Emerald Aquaria @ blk 166 Woodlands near marsiling mrt. wide range of accessories & fuana.

----------


## Cacatuoides

I only know it is open by ex-employee of polyart

----------


## wongce

Went there just now... not bad for a new LFS

http://theplantedtankblog.blogspot.s...n-emerald.html

----------


## bernie

> I only know it is open by ex-employee of polyart


Stocks MIGHT be from Rainbow.

----------


## qngwn

> Went there just now... not bad for a new LFS
> 
> http://theplantedtankblog.blogspot.s...n-emerald.html


Interesting read, seems like got some planted tanks on display..

----------


## maxccy

Is the shop still around? Or anyother LFS around woodlands?

----------


## alg

> Is the shop still around? Or anyother LFS around woodlands?


No longer around. I still remember when the owner or new owner took back the shop, stationed a pinoy girl there who don't know anything about fish, told buyers to pay what they think is worth the price of the equipment or lifestocks on the last few days.

----------


## Trichopsis

:Sad:  Damn. When did it close? I went there a few times because it's the LFS closest to my workplace and along my daily commuting route.

----------


## popimac

Really shut for good? Gosh, their plants selection is pretty decent back then. Pity cause its near my place too.

----------


## Bangwalldie

So is green emerald really close down ?

----------


## alg

Apology. I have mistaken Green Emerald with Biotope which used to be at Blk 167 which also closed down. Not sure Green Emerald still around as they no longer update their website and social media.

----------


## Bangwalldie

I don't think it has closed down. Went there a few weeks ago. Is OC aquarium @blk883 still open ?

----------


## maxccy

OC aquarium is closed. Went over few weeks ago.

----------

